# LattisHub 2803 Hilfe



## big-birdy (31. August 2004)

Hallo Leute. 
Hab ein LattisHub 2803 gekauft. Das Gerät ist leider noch mit den Einstellungen des Vorbesitzers konfiguriert. Wie kann ich die Konfig löschen?

Hat jemand die Belegung des Consolen-Kabels

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

MFG
big-birdy


----------



## Radhad (31. August 2004)

Ich kenne keinen Hub den man konfigurieren könnte! Denn ein Hub schickt eigentlich nur alle Daten, er empfängt, an alle angeschlossenen Rechner. Da gibt es kein WebInterface oder so wo man etwas einstellen kann.


----------



## fluessig (31. August 2004)

Schau mal hier vorbei
http://www.nortelnetworks.com -> Support -> Manufacture Discontinued
-> System 2000 Ethernet Hubs: Documentation
//edit: das war ein google Zitat, die Seite wurde schon geändert. Wenn du auf der Seite Lattishub 2803 suchst, dann findest du die Dokumentation. Irgendwo dort findest du vielleicht noch die Antwort. Wenn du Englisch kannst, dann sieh dir mal das an google sagt 
Alles was du erfahren wirst ist aber wie Radhad bereits geschrieben hat.  Es ist nur ein Hub, da ist kein Programm dabei. Eine Verteilersteckdose musst du ja auch nicht konfigurieren.


----------

